# Trivia 5/1



## luckytrim (May 1, 2018)

trivia 5/1
DID YOU KNOW...
“Cabbage” is the name for the leftover pieces of cloth after  the tailor cuts
out the garments.


1. Who was known as "The King of Swing" ?
2. Which two countries compose the Iberian  peninsula?
3. A misogynist hates whom or what?
4. The 'Minnie' in Minnie Mouse's name is an abbreviation.  What is her
'real' first name ?
5. If I suffer from Hadephobia, what is it I fear  ?
6. IMDb.com is a website dedicated to movies of all  kinds.
    What does IMDb stand for ?
7. Who played Ethel on "I Love Lucy" ?
8. What's the more common name for the star called Alpha Ursae  Minoris by 
astronomers?
  a. - Sirius
  b. - Polaris
  c. - Arcturus
  d. - Betelgeuse
TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The largest gold nugget ever found is the Pepita Canaã gold  nugget .
It has a gross weight of 60.82 kgs and contains 52.33 kgs, or  1,682 troy
ounces of gold.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Benny Goodman
2. Spain & Portugal
3. Women
4. Minerva
5. Hell
6. Internet Movie Database
7. Vivian Vance
8. - b

CRAP !!
The largest gold nugget ever found is the "Welcome Stranger"  discovered by
John Deason and Richard Oates in Australia on February 5,  1869. The nugget
is 10 by 25 inches and yielded 2,248 ounces of pure gold. It  was found just
two inches below the ground surface.


----------

